
China’s social credit system for business creates headaches for EU officials - ilamont
https://www.scmp.com/economy/global-economy/article/3036445/chinas-social-credit-system-business-creates-new-and-complex
======
deogeo
What result do they expect increasing trade with China will have? Something
other than China doing all they can to take over key industries, and expanding
soft power? Because that is what they've done so far, and they're adamant in
maintaining that course.

I can't blame them too much for doing what is best for their country, but I
sure can blame western businesses selling out their countries for short-term
profits.

